# BB Pouches



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I recieved some BB Pouches from RayShot and they are terrific. A tiny magnet is imbeded within the pouch to hold the steel shot in place. RayShots pouches hold a BB, 1/4 inch, 3/8 inch steel right in place I also tried 7/16 and 1/2 inch and they also shot well. I made a new cutout just for trying these magnetic pouches. I first shot the BBs but I have come to the conclusion that I dont shoot BBs very well. I set up the cans at a distance of 20 feet and made up a set of bands like RayShot had suggested. I tried 1/4 inch steel next and wham thats it I was hitting the target and punching holes in the bean can. Also set a can out at the regulation 33 feet and hit the can every time with the 1/4 inch steel shot and this is where the larger heavier ammo falls off and wont go where I thought I was sending them and this may be due to the narrowness of the pouch. If I would have had some 5/16 I would have tried them and I think these would have done excellent in this magnetic. I love the pouch tha RayShot makes. Anyone who likes to shoot small steel ammo should give these a try. The ammo is EZ to load and never rolls off or slips out. The pouch is cut expertly and the holes are punch with presicion and the magnets are perfectly centered. I will be trying the 5/16 tomorrow after making a run to the Academy. I will have to order 10 more pouches. Thank You RayShot, the pouches are a great product.

Took several pictures but the upload fails.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Darrell,

I finally posted in the vendor section, the information on the pouches and some cattys.

Here is a post of the pouches next to some cattys.

ZDP189, Jephroux, Flatband, A+ slingshots and Bill Hayes have all favorably mentioned them.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I just shot 1/4 inch BB's for the first time last night. I must admit that I was rather disdainful of them because I re-entered into this hobby on the hi-power side, wanting to kill tough varmints like ground hogs. My first slingshots were all using double thera gold. But as I started practicing more, trying to become a better marksman, I soon found out that my hands weren't able to take the strain. And the more I learned about the sport, the more I realized that that kind of power isn't really necessary.
One thing I like is being able to hit the target and you don't need big balls and heavy bands to do that. I can enjoy shooting for hours at a time and improving my skill without causing injury or pain using light-draw tubes and gum rubber bands and chained elastics. I also shoot a little bit with some moderately heavy tubes and bands. I think Tex-shooter's field bands, and Perry's Gold Winner bands are plenty good enough for hunting. If I were a better shot, I would use the gum rubber like Tom (BunnyBuster) does.

Getting back to the 1/4-inch balls. . . when I shot them with my weak chinese tubes -- there it was the "zip!" I was missing out on when I gave up on the heavier stuff. I didn't take too many shots last night, but it seems like my accuracy got better too. So I guess the point of all this is, go ahead and call me a sissy.







I like my little balls. And I think I will try some of Ray's pouches too just to make it easier for these ham hock hands of mine to hold onto them.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Like Bill, I think that big balls and big bands have tremendous fun factor, but likwise agree that few people have joints that will allow them to shoot like that on an extended basis.

Personally, I strongly suspect that medium-to-light draw bands shooting 8mm-10mm steel is the accuracy sweet spot, considering diminishing returns of controllable draw strength, the natural speed limitations of rubber and the stability of higher momentum.

cal .25 is basically 6mm (Airsoft BB sized) and I have a tub full of those in copper plated steel. They're cheap and I shoot them a lot, but I found I need extreme bands like narrow, tapered Thera-band Black butterfly bands to really take advantage of their light weight, otherwise you may as well shoot balls multiples their mass without much speed penalty.

The higher velocity they can achieve actually makes them more prone to spin at longer range, they are hard to grip in the pouch too.

Rayshot's magnetic pouch and light Chinese bands mostly mitigated these problems by holding the steel BB with light force and doesn't over-speed the light ball. I'm not qualified to say how accurate they are as I am neither a tournament winning shot, nor have I shot his pouch enough to form much of an impression. 
All I can say for sure is the magnet does its job in holding and releasing the BB and that the pouch size and tube strength is well tailored to the ammo size.

Furthermore, the quality of materials, design and craftsmanship is first rate. Ray's quilted maple frame was as well made as any I've bought on the forum. His pouches are accurately made from carefully selected leather, utilising two top layers for increased strength.

A fork with these bands would be a good complement to a medium or heavy draw slingshot.

To cap it off, I found Ray to be the consumate gentleman during our trade; he was at pains to make sure I was happy with what I was getting.

So to summarise, I am very excited that he has become a vendor and wouldn't hesitate to recommend him or his product.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Like Bill, I think that big balls and big bands have tremendous fun factor, but likwise agree that few people have joints that will allow them to shoot like that on an extended basis.
> 
> Personally, I strongly suspect that medium-to-light draw bands shooting 8mm-10mm steel is the accuracy sweet spot, considering diminishing returns of controllable draw strength, the natural speed limitations of rubber and the stability of higher momentum.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dan for the good words!

The two top layers Dan mentions are actually, one top layer of thin leather and the "mid" layer is a special glue that can look like the second top layer. Unless of course you tear the leather apart. Which perhaps was a temptation for Dan's inquisitive mind.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I just shot 1/4 inch BB's for the first time last night. I must admit that I was rather disdainful of them because I re-entered into this hobby on the hi-power side, wanting to kill tough varmints like ground hogs. My first slingshots were all using double thera gold. But as I started practicing more, trying to become a better marksman, I soon found out that my hands weren't able to take the strain. And the more I learned about the sport, the more I realized that that kind of power isn't really necessary.
> One thing I like is being able to hit the target and you don't need big balls and heavy bands to do that. I can enjoy shooting for hours at a time and improving my skill without causing injury or pain using light-draw tubes and gum rubber bands and chained elastics. I also shoot a little bit with some moderately heavy tubes and bands. I think Tex-shooter's field bands, and Perry's Gold Winner bands are plenty good enough for hunting. If I were a better shot, I would use the gum rubber like Tom (BunnyBuster) does.
> 
> Getting back to the 1/4-inch balls. . . when I shot them with my weak chinese tubes -- there it was the "zip!" I was missing out on when I gave up on the heavier stuff. I didn't take too many shots last night, but it seems like my accuracy got better too. So I guess the point of all this is, go ahead and call me a sissy.
> ...


Greetings DayHike, You may consider trying the 5/16 steel shot. I was not disappointed with the performance of the 1/4 inch steel shot as I had been previously but this was due to the wrong pouch. The slim magnetic pouch does not disappoint. I was of course doing butterfly style shooting and blowing holes in a bean can at 20 feet. And of course PFS is the way to go with these magnetic pouches. RayShots pouches load fast as the magnet draws the shot right in. I think with the right tubes you could shoot and load super fast. Getchasum RaySot pouches and your hamhocks will get happy.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Thanks Darrell,
> 
> I finally posted in the vendor section, the information on the pouches and some cattys.
> 
> ...


Super, I must order 10 more pouches soon.


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

yes ray has pushed me over to the dark side
i even swaped a few of my other frams over
i to have one of his maple frames very sweet
the smaller stuff realy is a blast to shoot
i to thought biger an heaver was the way to
go 
6mm an the little copperhead b,b from wal-mart
are cheeeep cheeeep
an i can shoot late late or early in the morning
with out a lott of thud or thump that the heavey
stuff makes an im shooting more cause of the
low noise factor my hours are kinda crazy
so 3 or 4 in the morning i can shoot in the
hall of my house or back yard an not make
a lot of rackett 
an the smaller stuff won my girl friend over also
i dont know if that is a good thing lol
rayshot pouches are sweet an so are his cattys
try it you will like it
thanks ray


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

*Ray not only do I like your pouches but I like that little "shooting tree" you made.... I'm going to have to make me one for BB shooting. *


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> The two top layers Dan mentions are actually, one top layer of thin leather and the "mid" layer is a special glue that can look like the second top layer. Unless of course you tear the leather apart. Which perhaps was a temptation for Dan's inquisitive mind.


I must have got a pre-production one. Either way, the one I got was truly excellent.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> The two top layers Dan mentions are actually, one top layer of thin leather and the "mid" layer is a special glue that can look like the second top layer. Unless of course you tear the leather apart. Which perhaps was a temptation for Dan's inquisitive mind.


I must have got a pre-production one. Either way, the one I got was truly excellent.









[/quote]

Perhaps I misunderstood, sorry. I thought you were saying there was a "base" layer and then two on top of it. As the picture shows just two layers for the pouches I sell. Unless, I did send you one with three layers that was one of the samples for you to toy around with. Again, I appreciate your input here and on all posts.


----------

